# 3/4 inch pressure treated plywood for stickers



## David Van Asperen (Feb 25, 2015)

Does anyone have experience using 3/4inch pressure treated plywood for drying stickers?
I have access to plenty of cutoffs of this plywood but have concerns that it may stain the wood. I would appreciate any thoughts that you may have on this subject.
Thanks in advance for all the wonderful experienced info that the Wood Barter members are so willing to share, you truly have become my " go to " source for all things wood related.
Even more deeply in your debt.
Dave


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 25, 2015)

I have never used plywood for stickers so I am a bit interested to learn also. I use basswood stickers myself and suffer more of a sticker shadow rather than a flat out stain.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 25, 2015)

I dry very little wood. But I would not use pressure treated wood. I would worry about chemicals transferring to wood. If you were turning it -sanding could be nasty. Could affect finish. Seems an expensive route to go.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 25, 2015)

I used some pressure treated 1x lumber for stickers once and ended up with green staining on the maple that was set on top of them. I don't know if that would be the same using treated plywood but I'd probably avoid it. When I run low on stuff to use I run to menards and buy a pile of the pine/fir lath that they have available. It's fairly cheap and does seem to do the trick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 25, 2015)

I use some pine 1x3's that were leftovers from a roofing job someone did (I think they used them as a spacer between the shingles and the new tin they put on). Ripped them down in to 3 3x4/3x4 pieces each. I haven't noticed any sort of staining in the wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 25, 2015)

Old pallet stock is good too....cheap and readily available.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232 (Feb 25, 2015)

I would avoid plywood for stickers especially pressure treated for the above reasons and also two more.

#1- The pressure treated that I have worked with has been stored out in the elements and is not what I would consider dry. Dry being the most important consideration for preventing stain.

#2- The plywood would not provide much if any support to minimize movement in the stack. 



Ideally.. find some dry hardwood to make sticks. They will last for many cycles if the defects are not to bad in the pieces. You can really use any hardwood for air drying but may want to avoid a few for kiln drying.(walnut sticks on maple in the kiln may give a little grief??)

David, I hope this is an indication that you are getting closer to getting your mill?

Rob

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks so much for the input ,it is pretty much what I had expected but it is quite reassuring to know other feel the same way. I have some pine stickers that I got from a lumber yard that was just going to toss they were sticker from their rough pine . Hope to get some more but also have the opportunity to get this plywood for free. Free is good but only if you can use it. @rob3232 I do have a chainsaw mill but am still trying to justify getting a band saw mill. One must first plan then find a way to make it happen.
Thanks again to WB members for your highly valued knowledge and willingness to help out a fellow sawdust maker.
Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan (Feb 26, 2015)

Dave, I can't comment on staining, but will easily agree with Rob on worrying about movement. They'd probably be fine the first time, but I would think they'd be all over the place and breaking up shortly after.
I will guarantee just getting used to your new mill when you get it you'll have more stickers than you need. Believe this for sure, when you first get your mill you'll be making all fashion of crap, why, BECAUSE YOU CAN!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

